
The Start-Up of You - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/07/13/opinion/13friedman.html?src=rechp
======
btcoal
I hope I'm not the only one that actually embraces this sort of work
environment.

~~~
pgebhard
At first glimpse, it seems a bit intense, but if it's what it takes for us to
compete on a global scale, then so be it. I'd take it over the bigco where I'm
currently at, if only so I could just continue to learn.

